# Is it possible to install Android x86 on a phone?



## smileyhead (Sep 8, 2016)

I have a phone with an x86 processor (ASUS Zenfone 2). Is it possible to install Android x86 on it?
I tried downloading the ISO and look for a flashable zip, or some kind of file structure similar to one, but the only thing I found was a 1.3 GB "system.img" file (inside a 464 MB system.sfs file), and if I read it correctly on the Internet, that is not enough, as it is not the OS itself.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 8, 2016)

Anyone?


----------



## jbuck1975 (Sep 9, 2016)

google  "ASUS Zenfone 2 Root"

Then you can install custom roms


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 9, 2016)

I already have a custom ROM (It's actually the only one for my model), and this has nothing to do with the question.
I asked if I can install Android x86 (the one made mainly for PCs) on an x86 phone.


----------



## CeeDee (Sep 9, 2016)

Can you install Windows x86 on an x86 phone? No? I figured.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 9, 2016)

This is an open source project. Can't it be compiled in a way to be flashable?


----------



## raystriker (Sep 9, 2016)

Technically yes, figuratively no


----------



## Luckkill4u (Sep 9, 2016)

Well since Android is built per device I'd say your already running Android on x86... If your looking to turn your phone into something like Remix OS (Availiable to Nexus 9, Pixel C and PC) then you'll probably have to look into a special app or launcher.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 9, 2016)

Well, I want to install a ROM from the Android x86 project, because that's already on Nougat, but the manufacturer ROM and the only custom ROM for my device are both Lollipop.


----------



## endoverend (Sep 11, 2016)

You're already running Android x86 if you own the device. You can't just flash a rom from the x86 project because it's not meant for your specific device.


----------



## dpad_5678 (Sep 11, 2016)

Get the latest version of Limbo PC Emulator. On x86 Android devices it will be very fast since it has kvm support.


----------

